# Frankels last race



## ischa (18 October 2012)

Is anyone else going to be watching this amazing horse run his last race , for him to win this last race of his career will be very special


----------



## Fools Motto (18 October 2012)

I so want to see him race his last, but alas will be at work. I'll get OH to record it. 
Lovely horse, he is sure to continue to be a champ for years. (fingers crossed!)


----------



## ischa (18 October 2012)

Fingers crossed for him , in my eyes he will always be a champ , and sure he will pass on all his qualitys to his off springs


----------



## tls (18 October 2012)

I'll be watching.  He's an amazing athlete and beautiful with it !!


----------



## Dobiegirl (18 October 2012)

I will be watching, its history in the making although he has already done that. He is a true super star in every sense of the word.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 October 2012)

The racing world will be glued to the telly,  no doubt of that.  The horse is quite remarkable,  no doubt of that either.  He'll be off to stud just now.  I wonder what his stud fee will be,  and if his offspring will be worth the effort.

On a rather down-note,  I saw Henry Cecil interviewed yesterday,  I think it was,  and he looked quite dreadful.  His life has been something of a roller-coster ride,  much of it self inflicted,  but he is one of the most charismatic of those trainers who are interviewed,  with a natural charm and courtesy.  Such measured thoughts and words.  He's one person who I'd like to meet.  I just pray that his current regime of treatment is proving effective.  

Alec.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 October 2012)

Will prob record it as I'm likely to be at the yard.

I wonder if they are going to keep him going next year. Just everyone keeps saying its likely he will retire and there was an interview the other day I think it was with Sir Henry Cecil and he said he's still improving. Just a thought.

I think he's a fantastic looking horse and he always seems so un phased by everything. Just hope he wins tomorrow then retires unbeaten


----------



## EAST KENT (19 October 2012)

Time @ channel so we can set the record??


----------



## TelH (19 October 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Time @ channel so we can set the record??
		
Click to expand...

BBC1 1.30-4.30pm, Frankel's race is at 4.05pm


----------



## EAST KENT (20 October 2012)

Oh Wow,what a chilled out horse,he trotted `round like your average happy hacker after his race,wonderful.Do so hope Henry Cecil does recover,he looks desparate,but so pleased for him to train "the best".


----------



## Suelin (20 October 2012)

Well he didn't disappoint did he?  What a wonderful horse.  I find myself wondering if he can reproduce his like and what the fees will be.  

Good boy Frankel, you did your connections proud.  I hope that Henry Cecil gets better, the poor man looks so ill.


----------



## TeamChaser (20 October 2012)

Wow - emotional


Missed the break and lost about 3 lengths at the start, according to Jamie Spencer ground desperate, and still not a moments anxiety. Amazing animal and so beautiful. He'll breed perfect off spring whether they show his talent or not! The way he cantered to post - such a fantastic mover and a length of stride when TQ pushes the button that defies belief. The best ever in my eyes and sure I'll never see his like again


I just hope that the association with this horse gives Sir Henry the strength he will undoubtedly need to battle his illness


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 October 2012)

Left at the start, on ground he had never raced on before and he won like the super star we always knew he was.

I do hope for Henry Cecil the very best of health and he can relax now and enjoy the accolades he so richly deserves.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 October 2012)

TeamChaser said:



			Wow - emotional


Missed the break and lost about 3 lengths at the start, according to Jamie Spencer ground desperate, and still not a moments anxiety. Amazing animal and so beautiful. He'll breed perfect off spring whether they show his talent or not! The way he cantered to post - such a fantastic mover and a length of stride when TQ pushes the button that defies belief. The best ever in my eyes and sure I'll never see his like again


*I just hope that the association with this horse gives Sir Henry the strength he will undoubtedly need to battle his illness*

Click to expand...

Everything that you've said.  I love the Cecil quote,  when asked how he felt,  and he said "20 years better".  Such humility and such genius.

I'm thinking of changing my User Name!! 

Now then,  and to be serious,  I've got a lovely mare by Rock King.  She needs refinement,  and a bit more blood.  I wonder.................... 

Alec.


----------



## PorkChop (20 October 2012)

He was simply amazing, I felt very choked up watching.

I wish Sir Henry the very best for the future.


----------



## Silent Knight (20 October 2012)

bet the're sorry they had it gelded


----------



## Sportznight (20 October 2012)

Murphysgirl said:



			bet the're sorry they had it gelded
		
Click to expand...

You do of course mean the French horse that finished second - Frankel is still intact!


----------



## scotlass (20 October 2012)

Murphysgirl said:



			bet the're sorry they had it gelded
		
Click to expand...

??   He's entire. 

Fantastic racehorse - so calm, almost laid-back.   But watching Tom Quealley sit so motionless going past the rest of the field - all riding hard out - has been a pleasure to watch.

And Sir Henry Cecil .. wish him all the best in regaining his health.  Poor man looked and sounded so, so ill.


----------



## Silent Knight (20 October 2012)

Sportznight said:



			You do of course mean the French horse that finished second - Frankel is still intact!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats good.


----------



## fidgeuk (20 October 2012)

I was there today, it was amazing, the atmosphere was brilliant and that horse is just such a beautiful mover.


----------



## Nicnac (20 October 2012)

Pure perfection


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 October 2012)

Fingers crossed for Sir Henry, a legend in his own lifetime, and he has lived a good life.


----------



## suzysparkle (20 October 2012)

He is a stunning Horse and such a joy to watch. I loved when he trotted round at the end and you could see Tom speaking to him.


----------



## ClassicG&T (20 October 2012)

I cried. Tom adores that horse and was obviously not wanting it to be their last race together.
Fantastic horse, a real legend.

I feel so sorry for Sir Henry, he looked dreadful compared to June, but i'm glad he got to see Frankel shine the way he did. 
Hope he recovers


----------



## wildoat (20 October 2012)

I watched all the tv coverage from Ascot today whilst eagerly awaiting the special moment/moments.
I thought the whole event was a credit to racing and a good advert for the sport actually.

Frankel was supreme despite difficult conditions which were the same for all of the runners of course.
I'm not ashamed to say that even as a grown man, watching horses give their all is quite moving and it's easy to see why so many people devote their lives to these beautiful animals.

Hope Sir Henry Cecil is feeling a bit better this evening, wish him and all his family/team the very best for the future.


----------



## yeeharider (20 October 2012)

will miss watching him race hope he has a happy retirement wishing sir henry all the best for a full recovery


----------



## Blanket (21 October 2012)

Stunning, amazing, wonderful horse


----------



## Spanish Eyes (21 October 2012)

Stunning horse, and so glad that he finished his racing career with such class.

On the news today they say his stud fee will probably be around £100,000 - sounds like a good investment for a baby Frankel to me


----------



## angrovestud (21 October 2012)

I dont think I have cried as much since Black Beauty what a horse, a dream for Henry Cecil to see.
Racing History made I hope Frankel becomes the next Northern Dancer in the breeding shed good luck and happy procreating.


----------



## merrymeasure (21 October 2012)

angrovestud said:



			I dont think I have cried as much since Black Beauty what a horse, a dream for Henry Cecil to see.
Racing History made I hope Frankel becomes the next Northern Dancer in the breeding shed good luck and happy procreating.

Click to expand...

Completely agree. The tears just came. What a wonderful horse he is. I shall miss him on the racecourse, but hope he becomes as great as his own sire ,Galileo. Felt so happy for Sir Henry, as how ill he looks, but my goodness, what a tonic that horse has been for him! And it was lovely to see Tom Queally being so appreciative of his horse. Very touching. So, thank you Frankel, for those wonderful memories, that brought me out in goosebumps, every time I saw you fly up the racecourse. You are a legend!


----------



## silu (21 October 2012)

A true privileged to watch poetry in motion yesterday. So glad there wasn't a unhappy ending as so often happens. Was a little concerned when he got left at the start on very heavy ground...needn't have been. Think the wonderful team at Henry Cecil's have got him so switched  off until asked to do his job that he probably was snoozing in the stalls! Interesting to hear Frankel evidently eats and sleeps the most of any horse on the yard. Have seen many wonderful racehorses including Sea Bird, Mill Reef, Dancing brave to name but a few BUT I do believe that Frankel is perhaps the best ever as he has so easily won most of his races.
Let's hope he is a success at stud and passes on even a 1/4 of his wonderful movement and temperament.
I was saddened to see how ill Henry is and can only hope he is still around to see Frankel's offspring grace the racecourse.


----------



## Elbie (22 October 2012)

Was really lucky to get some last minute tickets to go. And so glad I did!

Was absolutely brilliant being there. As soon as Frankel turned onto the home straight everyone was shouting and clapping him on. It was all very emotional. Even the beefcake of a man next to me had a tear in his eye!

BEST.DAY.EVER!!!


----------

